# I've grown tired of custard flavours and it's sad



## ivc_mixer (5/1/18)

When I started vaping I was all over with every flavour available from blueberry to strawberry to custards to butterscotch to tobaccos, you name it. I grew tired of strawberry flavours pretty early on but then I always had one fall back, custards. I vaped custards in all forms and made some pretty bang on custard flavours, but recently I am finding myself not enjoying custards anymore and it is sad, very very sad.

I am now scouring the various sites for inspiration as to what may be my next big flavour and hoping to find something. One thing I know, if I get tired of Zewb I may as well quit vaping... Well, not really, but I will be well and truly sad then.

What flavours have you gotten tired of since you started vaping and what did you move on to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/1/18)

If more choices are to be added to the list above, please let me know and I will gladly do so, otherwise let me know how to make it so anyone can add to the list.


----------



## Silver (5/1/18)

Interesting one @ivc_mixer 

When I started I was a bit more into the fruity and minty flavours - to get away from tobaccoes in a way. 

Then I tried more tobaccoes and when I found some good ones I really liked them.

Have been hovering around the tobaccoes and fruity menthols for quite a while. Not really getting tired of them because I think they are so different that they complement each other. I usually have one or two of each in rotation at any given time and vape them intermittently. On the fruits I do like strawberry a lot and haven't gotten tired of it.

Have generally stayed away from the desserts, custards and other sweeter kind of vapes. On occasion I have liked some and vape them here and there for a bit of diversity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (5/1/18)

@ivc_mixer I'd like you to add "berries" as a general berry. I went berry mad and now don't enjoy them so much. Strawberry on the other hand... I don't believe there has been a single moment where I haven't had a strawberry on hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/1/18)

Spyro said:


> add "berries" as a general berry



Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/1/18)

Same here.
Started with desserts but got a little tired of them. I am now much more into the fruits

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/1/18)

Seems most people are tired of Strawberry flavours...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jasonjardine07 (5/1/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> When I started vaping I was all over with every flavour available from blueberry to strawberry to custards to butterscotch to tobaccos, you name it. I grew tired of strawberry flavours pretty early on but then I always had one fall back, custards. I vaped custards in all forms and made some pretty bang on custard flavours, but recently I am finding myself not enjoying custards anymore and it is sad, very very sad.
> 
> I am now scouring the various sites for inspiration as to what may be my next big flavour and hoping to find something. One thing I know, if I get tired of Zewb I may as well quit vaping... Well, not really, but I will be well and truly sad then.
> 
> What flavours have you gotten tired of since you started vaping and what did you move on to?



I got really sick of custards too until I tried Taruto from Yami Vapor. Man is that juice good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (5/1/18)

If truth be told, I tire of juice flavours very quickly. I hate this quirk. I buy a juice, because it initially tastes or smells amazing in the shop. But after a few days, I actually get nauseated by the flavour. Especially with cereals and puddings. 

I also get sick of fruits, but less quickly than cerials or deserts. 

Sometimes it’s so bad, I dilute the juice with some DIY plain VG/PG, 6mg mix. When I was deep into DIY, it was the custards that made me the most ill, eventually.

Having said that....

There are two juices that are the most palatable, that takes me a long time to get sick of, that would be XXX and now, recently, Red pill. (We’ll done Vapour Mountain, respect.) I will take the bad chemical in Red Pill as it is probably the best juice I have tasted in 2 yrs of vaping.

Another strange phenomenon I have found, is that the fruits which we all tend to think will taste the “best”, actually end up tasting the worst. Eg, strawberry, blackberry, raspberry etc. But sometimes the most unsuspecting of fruits deliver the more enjoyable vape, such as: Watermelon, litchi, jams and other melons.

Lastly, for all the above reasons, I am not actually a “flavour chaser”, I prefer toned down juice. It’s the Nic and the puffing experience I enjoy.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

